# How good are your parking skills ???



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hiya all

Forget slogging the poor little penguin to death with a club.....

Hone up your parking skills here instead

http://www.go-red.co.uk/game/red-driving-game.htm

have fun and mind your no claims bonus 

Keith n Debs


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Arggggghhhhh!!

I'm not even going to admit how I got on with this :evil: 

Back to clubbing the penguin :roll: 


Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

That is the most annoying thing ever!!! Ben loves it; the *!?~#$*!!!

Thanks for the :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Lizzie


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Well I did not too badly on the mock theory test but I cannot park that car try as I might, failed miserably and got very :evil:


----------



## 94443 (May 1, 2005)

ooooo errrr better stick to the Kontiki even though it brings me out in a sweat when reversing, but can't park the car at all :roll: 


Donna


----------

